# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Shqiperi, shes Programe, lojra Pc-PS2-XBOX, Fjalore, Libra

## Nardi89

Ofrojme:
1- Programe të plota(full) për kompjuter me licencë. Programe nga më të ndryshmit dhe nga me të pagjendshmit ndodhen këtu në verison të plotë. Këtu gjenden programet më të reja dhe më të fundit qe dalin në tregun botëror çdo ditë.

2- Lojra të ndryshme për kompjuter, Play Station 2, Play Station 3, PSP, XBOX360, NDS, WII (të gjitha të një cilesie të lartë dhe me licenca) etj.

3- Libra të çmuar (Akademikë) në gjuhë të huaja, të autorëve të huaj, në formatin PDF të cilat nuk mund të gjenden kollaj në tregun shqiptar. Por ka edhe shumë libra artistikë.

4- Fjalore të ndryshme elektronike dhe të printueshëm PDF të të gjitha gjuhëve të botës.

5- Metoda të ndryshme për mësimin e gjuhëve të huaja në shtëpi, kryesisht gjuhëve më të përdorura të shoqeruara me video (DVD) dhe libra në format PDF.

6- Filmat më të fundit që gjenden në treg, gjithashtu dhe filmat e vjetër që nuk i gjeni dot.

7- Muzika më e vjetër dhe legjendare që mund të mendoni se ka humbur gjendet këtu. Ne ua servirim çdo artist të huaj me albume të plota që nga vitet 1960 deri sot. Gjithashtu edhe albumet më të reja në gjuhë të huaj të çdo artisti që preferoni.

8- Dokumentarët më në zë të të gjitha kohërave nga BBC, CNN etj, në lidhje me probleme madhore në botë. Dokumentarë kulturorë, fetare, gazetareske, artistike etj etj.

Për më shumë informacion kontaktoni me ne!

http://www.programelojra.wordpress.com

programelojra@hotmail.com

Faleminderit!

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

cthote tregu??

ka levizje apo ka rene kriza dhe ne warez?

----------


## oliinter

i ke te gjithe programet free ne internet, ky do te na shese perralla

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> i ke te gjithe programet free ne internet, ky do te na shese perralla


jo te gjitha, jo te gjithe dine & jo te gjithe kane kohe per shlarkim

ka akoma plote "peshq" por eshte e vertete qe te beshe leke nga warez eshte c'eshjte e mbaruar

----------

